# Fisch wieder reinsetzen



## BBMusic (24. Mai 2010)

Hallo Leute.


Ich bin der Meinung, dass ich früher bei der Angelprüfung gelernt habe, dass man die Fische (die größer sind als das Minimal-Maß) nicht wieder reinsetzen darf nach dem fangen. Ausserdem sollte man ein Eimer o.ä. mit Wasser dabei haben, falls mal ein Kontrolleur kommt und fragt ob man die mit nach Hause nimmt.

Stimmt das wirklich, dass man die nicht wieder reinsetzen darf oder ist das egal? Denn ich setz alle meine Fänge wieder rein. Denn was soll ich schon mit ner ausgewachsenen Plötze anfangen. Oder nen Brassen der voll mit Gräten ist.


LG
BlackBird

Ach und frohe Pfingsten |supergri


----------



## BBMusic (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fisch wieder reinsetzen*

Hey Klasse danke Martin Obelt.

Das hat mir wirklich sehr geholfen. Also wenn ich angeln gehe und ich habe da nen leckeren dicken Karpfen dran werde ich den natürlich nach Hause nehmen und ihn verspeisen :q


----------



## Udo561 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fisch wieder reinsetzen*

Hi,
selbst wenn es nicht erlaubt wäre , keiner kann dich bestrafen falls dir ein Fisch aus den Händen gleitet und er dir dabei wieder ins Wasser fällt.
Passisert mit ständig , bin aber auch ein Schussel ;-)
Gruß Udo


----------



## BBMusic (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fisch wieder reinsetzen*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> selbst wenn es nicht erlaubt wäre , keiner kann dich bestrafen falls dir ein Fisch aus den Händen gleitet und er dir dabei wieder ins Wasser fällt.
> Passisert mit ständig , bin aber auch ein Schussel ;-)
> Gruß Udo


 

Haha ich hoffe das passiert mir NIIIIIIIIIIIE :q


----------



## tino86 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fisch wieder reinsetzen*



BlackBirdHH schrieb:


> Hallo Leute.
> 
> 
> Ich bin der Meinung, dass ich früher bei der Angelprüfung gelernt habe, dass man die Fische (die größer sind als das Minimal-Maß) nicht wieder reinsetzen darf nach dem fangen. Ausserdem sollte man ein Eimer o.ä. mit Wasser dabei haben, falls mal ein Kontrolleur kommt und fragt ob man die mit nach Hause nimmt.
> ...


 






Also laut Gesetz darfst du maßige Fische nicht wieder zurück setzen.#q

Aber ich bin auch der Meinung Catch & Decide!!
Warum soll ich ein Fisch töten den ich nicht verwerten kann.


----------



## heuki1983 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fisch wieder reinsetzen*

Echt mal, wo habt ihr denn eure Prüfungen gemacht ???

Habe auch noch nix von einem solchen Gesetz gehört ...

Habe genug Freunde die gar keinen Fisch essen und trotzdem angeln gehen ...

Sollen die die Fische dann töten und in Müll schmeissen oder was??

Ich setze grade die großen Exemplare immer wieder zurück ...
(Weil ich denke das die den meisten nachwuchs bringen)


Wenn jeder den Fisch den er fängt(über Maß) töten würde, wären unsere Seen bald leer ;-(

Fazit:  Die Fische die ihr Essen wollt könnt ihr selbstverständlich mitnehmen ...

Den Rest vorsichtig zurück ins Wasser, und ihr werdet noch lange an euren Gewässern fangen   lol


----------



## Karpfenflüsterer (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fisch wieder reinsetzen*

Ich esse auch keinen Fisch und habe noch nie einen mitgenommen,weil sie mir einfach nicht schmecken ,bei mir kommt alles wieder rein......


----------



## Bassey (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fisch wieder reinsetzen*

Das Problem ist i.d.R., dass man die Lehrgänge bei "alten" Vorständen macht, und die haben meist alle die selbe Meinung zu dem Thema...

Catch & Deside klingt echt nach nem guten Motto


----------



## padotcom (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fisch wieder reinsetzen*

Das degradiert mein geliebtes Hobby zum Sport. 
(Das man angeln geht und Fisch nicht mal isst. Da fehlt aber sowas von der vernünftige Grund überhaupt zu angeln.)

Dann spielt Schach oder so was.

Und bei dem oben geposteten Link wird nur erklärt, wie Grauzonen genutzt werden können, wie man ach so plötzlich seine Meinung über die Verwertungsabsicht ändert und wie man andere belügt.

Nichts gegen dich Martin, ich les deine Beiträge recht gerne. Aber hier gehe ich nicht konform mit dir. #h


----------



## wilhelm (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fisch wieder reinsetzen*

Nicht schoooon wieder dieses sch....... Thema.#q
Die Gesetzeslage ist doch eindeutig und mit euren öffentlichen Geständnissen der jawohl dann "Tierquälerei" tut ihr den Anglern keinen Gefallen.( Peta und ähnliche freuen sich schon).

Schönen Montag noch|evil:


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fisch wieder reinsetzen*



padotcom schrieb:


> Das degradiert mein geliebtes Hobby zum Sport.
> (Das man angeln geht und Fisch nicht mal isst. Da fehlt aber sowas von der vernünftige Grund überhaupt zu angeln.)
> 
> Dann spielt Schach oder so was.



Das is doch total sinnfrei! Für manch einen steht noch der Sport und das genießen der Natur im Vordergrund und nicht das Schlachten der Fische. Ich esse sehr gerne Fisch aber wenn jetzt im Sommer z.B. Karpfen von mir gehakt werden so dürfen die alle weiter schwimmen und ich werde deswegen kein Schach spieler!


----------



## wilhelm (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fisch wieder reinsetzen*

Hallo Martin.
Der vernünftige Grund des Angelns kann nicht das Ablichten von Fischen sein, nichts anderes habe ich behauptet aber du weist wo das hier wieder hinführt.
Also ich für meine Person werde mich nicht weiter zu dieser Thematik auslassen ist schon oft genug durchgekaut.(Tierschutzgesetz ganz lesen nicht nur die Passagen die gerade ins Welt (angel)bild passen.) Anmerkung zum besseren Verständnis: Nein man muß natürlich nicht jeden Fisch töten

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## wilhelm (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fisch wieder reinsetzen*

Hallo Martin, dann sind wir uns in dem Punkt doch einig.
Nur das Thema nervt mich persönlich weil es aber auch fast Jedesmal ausartet. 
Schönen Montag noch|wavey:


----------



## Tommi-Engel (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fisch wieder reinsetzen*


----------



## padotcom (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fisch wieder reinsetzen*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Peter, sei mal ehrlich, nimmst Du beim Karpfenangeln auch jeden Weißfisch, oder beim Raubfischangeln auch jeden kleinen Barsch oder Rapfen der als "Beifang" beißt, mit??
> 
> Ich glaube nein Und genau darum geht es - wenn ich beim Zanderangeln einen großen Hecht oder auch Rapfen fange, habe ich dafür keine Verendungsmöglichkeit und der Fisch wird ohne großen Zinober auch gleich im Wasser abgehakt und gut ist's.
> Dafür war der Link auch gedacht - das ist und soll "straffrei" möglich sein und bleiben!
> ...


 

Natürlich mach ich das nicht. Bei mir schwimmen sicher 98% der gefangenen Fische wieder. Es gibt nichts schöneres als einen Hecht zu sehen, der nach spannendem Drill, sich mit einem beherzten Schwanzschlag verabschiedet.
Ich mag bloß nicht, wenn jemand zum angeln ans Wasser fährt und von vorn herein sagt "Igitt, ich ess doch keinen Fisch."


----------



## padotcom (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fisch wieder reinsetzen*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Dann sind wir uns ja einig


 
Natürlich. #6

Übrigens, Samstag gehts endlich los nach Bjulebo.:vik:

Aber zurück zum Thema.


----------



## wilhelm (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fisch wieder reinsetzen*

*Zitat Blackbird: Stimmt das wirklich, dass man die nicht wieder reinsetzen darf oder ist das egal? Denn ich setz alle meine Fänge wieder rein. Denn was soll ich schon mit ner ausgewachsenen Plötze anfangen. Oder nen Brassen der voll mit Gräten ist.*


Hallo
BlackBird

Um dir als Fragesteller zu antworten,
nein egal sollte es nicht sein,las den Satz alle meine Fänge wieder rein weg, und gut ist.
Mfg
Wilhelm


----------



## BBMusic (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fisch wieder reinsetzen*

Also ich merke schon, jeder hat da andere Ansichten und das ist wirklich ein Thema zum überflüssigem diskutieren.

Ich selber esse auch kein Fisch. Vieleicht mal Fischstäbchen aber das wars dann auch schon. Und warum mein Hobby das Angeln ist? Die Natur, die Stille, die vielen verschiedenen Tiere, der Drill, der Adrenalinkick, einfach überraschen lassen was da grad am Haken ist. 
Selbst wenn ich Fisch essen würde, würde ich die Fische nicht mitnehmen, denn unsere Gewässer sind nicht mehr so wie damals. Lass sie frei, damit sie sich weiter fortpflanzen können.

Klar kann ich verstehen wenn andere sagen "du Tierquäler, das ist doch unmöglich, etc.", aber ich löse den Haken IMMER vorsichtig, und falls ich den Fisch mal verletzen sollte, sodass er keine Chance hat zu überleben, nehme ich ihn mit nach Hause und friere ihn ein, ganz einfach.

Jeder sieht das anders und ich finde jeder sollte es so machen wie er es für richtig hält.


----------



## BBMusic (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fisch wieder reinsetzen*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> wenn du diese Ansicht allerdings einmal vor einem Richter verteten musst, dann schaut es schlecht für Dich aus.....


 

Ja natürlich aber hier sind wir doch im Forum und ich vertrete nur meine Meinung.


----------



## antonio (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fisch wieder reinsetzen*

ist doch im prinzip ganz einfach.
so lange man nicht mit dem vorsatz alles wieder schwimmen zu lassen ans wasser geht, ist alles in butter.
und warum nicht auch nen fisch mitnehmen.
extreme wie alles wieder reinsetzen oder alles mitnehmen haben noch nie was gebracht und werden es auch nicht.

antonio


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fisch wieder reinsetzen*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


>




für mich auch ´ne Runde, Tommi! #6


----------



## wilhelm (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fisch wieder reinsetzen*

lateinisch _forum_, ursprünglich „Umplankung“, später „Marktplatz“, „Versammlungsort“; Plural: Foren oder Fora.
Das Forum ist öffentlich ,und mit ich vertrete hier nur meine Meinung, nicht ganz
ungefährlich, da ja jeder mitlesen kann siehe meine Befürchtung in meinem ersten posting.
Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## williwurm (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fisch wieder reinsetzen*

moin moin in eimer hälter das ist verboten  ?? wieder reinschmeißen das dafste immer  mfg willi


----------



## BBMusic (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fisch wieder reinsetzen*

Ich gehe ja nicht ans Wasser und denke "ich geh jetzt angeln nur um nen Kick zu bekommen und setz jeden Fisch wieder rein".

Falls das so rüberkam dann tuts mir leid.

Klar wenn da mal ne schöne Forelle beißt o.ä. dann nehme ich die mit. Die darf dann ein Kumpel von mir räuchern und die dann essen. Oder einen schönen Karpfen, nicht zu groß, nicht zu klein, schöner Fisch, dann kommt der mit, meine Oma kann damit bestimmt gut was anfangen.

Ganz davon abgesehen waren meine ersten Fische dieses Jahres 3 kleine Brassen und eine Plötze.


----------



## williwurm (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fisch wieder reinsetzen*

hi das hätte ich auch nicht so gedacht mfg willi


----------



## aalrudi (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fisch wieder reinsetzen*

Weißfisch und anderer "Beifang" kommen bei mir auch immer wieder ins kühle nass, Futter für Zander und Co. ;-)


----------



## karpfenalarm (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fisch wieder reinsetzen*

Ich habe es kürzlich im Lehrgang auch so gelernt, dass ich den Fisch mitnehmen muss. Der Lehrgang war vom Verband und ich hab extra nachgefragt, was z.B. ist, wenn ich auf Karpfen angelt und es beißt z.B. ein großer Wels an. Der 1. nicht in mein Auto passt, ich den 2. nicht haben will und den 3. nicht zum Spaß töten will.

Ich muss den Fisch totmachen. Aber die haben auch direkt empfohlen, zu schauen ob niemand hinguckt und dann den Fisch wieder vorsichtig reinsetzen. Weiß nur nicht wie ein Kontrolleur das sieht, wenn er zufällig dabei ist. Aber ich denke mir ein Fisch ohne Grund zu töten ist wesentlich schlimmer.

Was ich aber nicht gut finde. Wenn der untermaßige Fisch den Haken zu weit verschluckt hat und ich den töten muss, dann muss ich den vergraben. Das ist meiner Meinung nach so, als ob man Lebensmittel wegwirft.

Ich bin fürs freilassen wenn der Fang wirklich ungewollt ist, finde es persönlich aber nicht gut, wenn man nur mit dem Ziel angelt, um dem Fang danach wieder freizulassen. Aber das soll nun keine Disskussion sein.

Aber bei einigen Gebieten wäre etwas klarheit auf jeden Fall sinnvoller (Seitens der Lehrgänge und Gesetze).


----------



## chivas (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fisch wieder reinsetzen*



karpfenalarm schrieb:


> Aber ich denke mir ein Fisch ohne Grund zu töten ist wesentlich schlimmer.



das ist nicht nur schlimmer, das ist eine straftat!!!!

zu diesem thema gibt es aber auch hier im forum genügend informationen, um damit richtig umgehen zu können.

such mal den beitrag bzw. artikel von ernie, da hast du alle juristischen argumente in einem text an der hand.

edit: der beitrag ist ja schon verlinkt - also einfach mal lesen...


----------

